# Pripyat Secret Factory! - Jupiter Plant



## UrbanX

Pic Heavy, but the site is _massive! _

Pripyat’s factory "Jupiter" - one of mysterious and confidential places of the Zone... 

It went under the guise of a ‘washing machine factory’ or something. And it was just accepted at the time to ignore the massive metal gates, and the three 12ft electric fences. 

It was of course used to manufacture military equipment. 

It stands out on the map due to it’s size. It’s roof covers several acres. 

Here’s a photo from Pripyat.com. Also check out Pripyat looming behind…that’s all abandoned: 







Still now though there is very little information about it. I’ve only ever known of one other person to visit it. Google is next to useless too as it just brings up 100,000s results for a computer game. I’ve heard of crazy radiation levels coming from here, but generally the background never went above 1-2 MsV. I’ve heard of a box of ominous black sand in here reaching over 400MsV. 






Inner gate:






I have been asking my guide to visit here for 3 years now, and every year it has been met with the same response ”Is not possible” . But due to a major change in contracts within the zone today he said “F**k it…Is possible” 






This was the only time I’ve been in Pripyat and we’ve had to access a building urbex stylee, not just walk in, and my guide was looking nervous. I was tingling with excitement. 
















Most of the complex is made up of massive rooms like this: 
















Offices:






Bus outside: 


























I guess in Chernobyl, three fingered gloves are the norm? 











Internal vehicular entrance:






Giant light bulb:















Labels:











Drawings of…err…washing machines…


----------



## UE-OMJ

Is that a 3 finger glove :-D It looks well alien!


----------



## John_D

Very interesting. Got any more details of the 'blue print'?


----------



## Priority 7

Jealous bud, very nice set as always...


----------



## kellisurbex

Brilliant pics


----------



## night crawler

Well they cleared out that place that is for sure, did not want any secrets left behind. Good work and photo's


----------



## Ninja Kitten

Ah lee....amazing..fantastic photography too.. you capture places in such a unique way......im very very jealous here!!


----------



## UrbanX

Cheers everyone! 

I cant begin to describe how big this place was! Can't believe I finally got there after 3 years! 



John_D said:


> Very interesting. Got any more details of the 'blue print'?



Unfortunately not. There were drawers full of them, but I had less than an hour to explore the 90 acre site! 
Any idea what it is? As I don't know what is is I can't guess at the dimensions! They could be mm, cm, or inches!


----------



## Stussy

Awesome report and great pics as always UrbanX, so jealous of your explores around Pripyat!!


----------



## rectory-rat

Well that's just amazing, the pics and the report. It looks like an awesome place, and rather mysterious...

So, so hoping to get out there next year, can I PM you a couple of questions about the tours and stuff when I get round to thinking about planning it?

-RR


----------



## UrbanX

rectory-rat said:


> Well that's just amazing, the pics and the report. It looks like an awesome place, and rather mysterious...
> 
> So, so hoping to get out there next year, can I PM you a couple of questions about the tours and stuff when I get round to thinking about planning it?
> 
> -RR



Of course sir! 
The zone changes on a daily basis, but luckily I speak to a zone official almost daily  

It's a dark time at the moment. No one is allowed off the mini bus, and the mini bus may only travel to the main square. 
Next week it could be the same, or the city could be completely open, that's Ukraine for ya!


----------



## King Al

Awesome as usual UX, I would love to know more about this place! great report


----------



## John_D

UrbanX said:


> Cheers everyone!
> 
> I cant begin to describe how big this place was! Can't believe I finally got there after 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not. There were drawers full of them, but I had less than an hour to explore the 90 acre site!
> Any idea what it is? As I don't know what is is I can't guess at the dimensions! They could be mm, cm, or inches!


 Well it's too complex a machined part to be part of a washing machine oh and the dimensions are in mm, the give away is the sectioned hole at the bottom right of the component, marked as 5mm dia, pity you haven't got any more details, as what material it is made of could be a major clue as to what it is. (guess who was a design engineer in another life )


----------



## Landsker

Superb as always!


----------



## UEP-Wales

Now there's some fantastic photographs! I get so excited to see your reports from the zone - makes you appreciate life a little more I think


----------



## rectory-rat

UrbanX said:


> Of course sir!
> The zone changes on a daily basis, but luckily I speak to a zone official almost daily
> 
> It's a dark time at the moment. No one is allowed off the mini bus, and the mini bus may only travel to the main square.
> Next week it could be the same, or the city could be completely open, that's Ukraine for ya!



Cheers for that mate, hopefully the dark days'll be over by next year, especially of its all just for the Euro 2012 time. I'll PM ya when I know what's going on 

-RR


----------



## Walrus75

OMG!!!  They were building Cybermen!!! Noooooooooooooo!!!

*This:*





*Plus*:





*Equals:*







Nice report and nice pics mate... when the bulb lights up, that's when you start to worry.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Walrus75 said:


> OMG!!!  They were building Cybermen!!! Noooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> *This:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plus*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Equals:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice report and nice pics mate... when the bulb lights up, that's when you start to worry.



And the funniest post of the year award goes toooooooo!!!


----------



## flyboys90

Amazing photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## strider8173

Walrus75 said:


> OMG!!!  They were building Cybermen!!! Noooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I KNEW IT!! im calling the doctor:laugh:


----------



## TeeJF

Interesting place dude, great pix! Bit depressing though. 

Listen... throooooommmmmmmmmm... thrrrroooooommmmmmmm...... is that the sound of throbbing pods in Cambridgeshire?


----------



## Dawnwarrior

Awesome Report. Love The Depth Of Your Report. I Too Am Hoping To Get There Sept. 2013. Any Tips Would Be Appreciated. Thanks


----------



## UrbanX

Walrus75 said:


> OMG!!!  They were building Cybermen!!! Noooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> *This:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plus*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Equals:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice report and nice pics mate... when the bulb lights up, that's when you start to worry.





Best reply: Grand Champion! 

Cheers guys. I'm holding off on the threads this week. Then going to post an extra, extra special one on Thursdat (26th) for the 26th Anniversary (If I get it written in time!)


----------



## nelly

Sweet mate, I missed this, glad I found it now, were coming your way tomorrow if you want to come out and play!!! Call me


----------



## Munchh

Nice report X and echo NC. If that's a military armaments facility, they did a hell of a clear up.


----------



## John_D

Just came across THIS website, your tour of the Jupiter factory is linked on there.


----------



## Mars Lander

Wow what an exiting and excellent report coupled wtih ace imagery, well done that man


----------



## UrbanX

John_D said:


> Just came across THIS website, your tour of the Jupiter factory is linked on there.



Excellent!  Wikimapia is a great Urbex tool, great for UK stuff too!


----------



## skeleton key

Been meaning to get to these posts for a while and there cracking Bud 
So surprised that bulb didnt light up when you put it on your head 

Great stuff


----------

